
Bryan Caplan on the Case Against Education - primodemus
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2018/02/bryan_caplan_on_1.html
======
arthurjj
I'm reading through the book now and the besides the signalling vs human
capital argument the most interesting part is how he breaks down _what_
college students are signalling into 3 parts that companies are interested in.

1\. Intelligence - By passing tests 2\. Conscientiousness - By doing it for 4+
years 3\. Conformity - By not figuring out a way around it

It's an interesting exercise to think of how different careers might value
these 3 factors plus human capital differently.

